# Otter Lake - Marshall's Creek, Pa



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

It's Tuesday July 21st at Otter Lake in the Pocono Mountains of PA and it's RAINING - HARD. Looks better for tomorrow though, and I am not at work. So we will play card games and spend quality time and make the best of it. Can't complain too much - caught a nice 6 pound Bass at the lake today. (plus 4 others)

Mike


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

mikenkristipa said:


> It's Tuesday July 21st at Otter Lake in the Pocono Mountains of PA and it's RAINING - HARD. Looks better for tomorrow though, and I am not at work. So we will play card games and spend quality time and make the best of it. Can't complain too much - caught a nice 6 pound Bass at the lake today. (plus 4 others)
> 
> Mike


It has done nothing but rain in Marshalls Creek...we are at Mountain Vista--not far down the road.....too much rain! The Poconos are fun when it is sunny...we did raft down the Delaware last weekend and it was a blast


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

The rain will pass - then it will be time to do some more fishin'


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

What's it like up there today?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

mikenkristipa said:


> It's Tuesday July 21st at Otter Lake in the Pocono Mountains of PA and it's RAINING - HARD. Looks better for tomorrow though, and I am not at work. So we will play card games and spend quality time and make the best of it. Can't complain too much - caught a nice 6 pound Bass at the lake today. (plus 4 others)
> 
> Mike


You didn't set up to "eazy-ups" and play washers???


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

SOB Friends aren't along on this trip (no washers) and as for the weather today - dreary, but it is supposed to clear up in late morning. We are hopeful to get to the beach or the pool this afternoon. I can go fishing in any weather - DW and DD don't get into the fishing thing too much though.

Mike


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

mikenkristipa said:


> SOB Friends aren't along on this trip (no washers) and as for the weather today - dreary, but it is supposed to clear up in late morning. We are hopeful to get to the beach or the pool this afternoon. I can go fishing in any weather - DW and DD don't get into the fishing thing too much though.
> 
> Mike


sunny here and hour and a half south....should be clearing up your way


----------

